# wild quail



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have not  read any posts  where any one has mentioned  wild quail other than the draw hunts at di-lane.  has  there been any wild birds found ( other than di-lane).  I had high hopes for this year, hoping the  quail had  a good hatch, but I sure have not found much where I hunt in  S. W. ga. What is  other's findings.  Do not want area just if other serious  bird hunters are having better luck than me, and hope You  are!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2016)

Plenty of wild birds around the house now. Lot of work though.


----------



## GLS (Jan 12, 2016)

We stumbled on a few this year hunting woodcock.  Texas is having the best year some say in 50 years.  A buddy had more than 50 covey rises in a day and a half this season in Tx. Hope springs eternal for us in Ga.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 12, 2016)

I hunted SE NE this year, and got drawn for a DiLane hunt as well, all for wild quail.   I can say that there is no comparison IMO.  NE has had some ridiculous quail numbers over the last few years, and unfortunately, GA has not.  Even with the best practices, the quail numbers in GA just can't keep up.  Hopefully, we can fix this problem so we can return to the days of phenominal quail hunt all over the SE.  But between now and then, the hunting in NE, KS, and a few other states, will be far better.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 12, 2016)

Numbers have been great. Glad to finally start getting the weather. Talked to a guy the other day that moved forty six coveys.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 13, 2016)

This past spring I saw more quail here (Wilcox Co.) than I have in several years. Lots of sightings & lot more whistling & activity as well. However I have not seen the 1st covey this fall-winter while I'm out & about the woods & fields daily. I just recently purchased 20 pen raised quail to hunt & have some fun with the dog. This is my 1st time messing with a johnny house & pen raised quail.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 13, 2016)

I have one covey that Drake and I are chasing now on one of our clubs


----------



## coveyrise (Jan 13, 2016)

It's been a great year in south ga. We have averaged 4-5 coveys an hour even in the heat. Saw 32 coveys last Saturday in a little over 4 hours and pointed 25. This is all on foot and all WILD birds.  Horseback guys do 20 coveys in a half day consistently. We had a awesome hatch and survival this winter has been great due to warm weather. I put up some 25 bird coveys yesterday. If all these birds make it to nesting season it could be off the chart.


----------



## Michael (Jan 15, 2016)

I made my first trip to Coffee County last Wednesday. Didn't find any AM and only found 3 coveys PM. Even those flushed wild about the time the dogs pointed. I'm sure there where more birds there, they just didn't wont to play that day


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in a lease in coffee co. And I seen more this deer season than the last few yrs combined , I hope it means good things to come for quail


----------



## mecicon (Jan 16, 2016)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> I have not  read any posts  where any one has mentioned  wild quail other than the draw hunts at di-lane.



Oh yeah, they are out there. 

We're just not going to post pictures and GPS coordinates. 

Good luck.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 24, 2016)

I seen quite a few wild quail on my lease in Dodge County this year.  I did not see any large coveys but wasn't trying to either.  I was deer hunting but was seeing quail more days than not and not even looking for them.   Haven't been down there looking exclusively for them or in the past month at all.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Feb 26, 2017)

What month do wild quail hatch in southwest ga and south east Al? Also, I have a 10 acre field of broom sage that I want to bush hog this spring, will that improve the habitat? I have flushed a covey of 4 twice while walking this month. I want to do what is best to increase the numbers.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 26, 2017)

If you can try to burn half your field. Run a harrow around it and burn half. The chicks need the bugs from the succulent new green forbes that will come up after the burn. The broom sedge will make good nesting cover.


----------

